
Miniplayer in YouTube Web: At Last - veermanhas
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215010754440751&set=a.1309115246407&type=3&theater
======
veermanhas
[YouTube Web miniplayer gets a wider
rollout]([https://www.androidheadlines.com/2018/10/youtube-web-
minipla...](https://www.androidheadlines.com/2018/10/youtube-web-miniplayer-
feature-gets-wider-rollout.html))

